# KATY AREA CCA BANQUET, APRIL 7-Bass Pro Shop Pavillion



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

This will be the biggest yet!

April 7 at 6 pm at Bass Pro Shops Pavillion

Outback Steakhouse is catering Steaks and Chicken.

All you can drink beer, soft drinks

Lovely ladies catering to your table

Silent auction, raffles, Live Auction with 37 packages ranging from artwork, to trips from Alaska, Mexico, Florida, Louisiana, and up and down the Texas coast. Whitewing and dove trips, waterfowl hunting, you name it we got it!

Tickets are $40 for adults and includes an annual CCA membership.

Children under 12 are $10. Call 281-814-7021 or 281-578-6998 for tickets. Almost sold out again!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

1


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to it, chief. I have a question for you. If I am renewing with my ticket purchase, how do we get in on the STAR tourney? Can we pay the $15 there? 

Thanks


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

CCA Texas will have their crew there for STAR entrants. Thank gosh Cliff Mountain and his crew(Charlie) are excluded in the snapper division this year as there aint no snapper division, changed to Ling! I own Cliffs old boat, it aint the boat, its the mans talent I've got to tell you.


Got a sneak peak at the raffle girls today, mmmmm! Remember, your extra two tickets are under TXGD\Andrew Leeper at the door. Look forward to raising money for the fish and our kids/grandkids futures.-Tom

PS- other than last years chinch bug damage, my yard looks beautiful. Thanks for getting things under control. I just don't have time anymore and that's embarrasing but reality.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Kinja,
any tickets left? 

Russell


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

*Russell*

I've got a pretty limited amount available at the door. i.e. less than 75. Please call my cell after 6am tomorrow, 281-814-7021. I'll reserve them at will call for you, would like to put a name with a face.

The same goes for any other folks out there. I'll be at BP starting at 9am, cell in hand. All the TTMB brother/sisters get first shot. -Tom


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Kinja,
what's your role with the Katy Chapter? We may have met before. I was founding pres. of the Tomball/Magnolia chapter for about 3 years. I'm sure we've seen each other at some of the other banquets. Sounds like you have a great one planned, then again, most of the banquets are. Who is your CCA AD for the Katy Chapter?

Can I get you to put me on the will call list tomorrow. I have a business trip to Austin in the morning and will be on conference calls most of the way up there. Not sure I'll get a chance to call. I'll just head straight into BP on the way home.

Let me know. Reserve 1 ticket for Russell Glenewinkel if you can. Thanks.

Russell


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Done. Got it set aside. 

I'm the banquet chairman with Katy. Robbie is our AD, has been from day one I think. 

I'm hitting the sack for now. I'll be at my office at 6, at Bass Pro at 9, home by midnight and on the water in East Gal by sunrise Friday with a big *** chew of Redman in my cheek. I love being busy on the gulf coast, plenty of sleep when we die.-Tom


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Tom,
I see ya'll there!

rg


----------

